# Rat Substrate



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

What substrate do you use for your rats?
I need something new for my boys. I've had them on carefresh as I had a bag in the cupboard but that's all gone now. We use megazorb for the rabbit and guineas but it makes Bert sneeze. 
OPen to all ideas. I would normally do a search on the forum but I'm on my phone and it's a pain in the butt so sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey
I use megazorb in the litter tray and Eco bed on the floor
This is where I get mine from
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (22 KG)


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

THanks. They have back to nature in the litter tray, I'll order some Ecobed and see how we get on


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I use either Ecobed or Finacard, depending on what's the best bargain whenever I reorder although I currently have 5 bags of shredded paper that the rats are enjoying burrowing in


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

They're on shredded paper at the mo, I couldn't leave poor Bert sneezing with the megazorb bless. I feel some internet shopping coming on. THey need a new sputnik as the one they have is too small but they love it. THey're both squished in it now x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sputniks are meant for squishing lol my girls can get 7 in one god knows how the bottom one breathes and they leave the other one empty silly ratties

I use ecobed I think but I'm not keen I'm going to try something else not sure what either megazorb or the one that starts with a aubisue or something


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

IT is cute


----------

